# MT power drumkit 2 Metal test (Freeware plugin)



## Jobam-Martins (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey guys!
I started using freeware plugins because I really believe that We can reach a great quality in our homes with it. We just need patience and effort. So I found out this plugin "MT power drumkit 2". I didn't used much stuff in the mixing. Basically EQ and some compressors, but not much.

As for the amplifier, it's a freeware plugin as well. Amplex, by NaLex. This tone is a simulator of the 5150. I used a TSE 808 to boost it as well.

Anyway, these are great plugins if You don't have much money to spend or if You're searching for new things to test.

Thanks for all of You guys creating freeware stuff for the people out there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 8, 2020)

It's not bad for freeware but the problem with stuff like that is it takes a bit of work to take some of the "digital" out of it. Just for getting a beat recorded it does the job, but it would take a lot of programming and EQing to get it to sound a bit more real


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Aug 9, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's not bad for freeware but the problem with stuff like that is it takes a bit of work to take some of the "digital" out of it. Just for getting a beat recorded it does the job, but it would take a lot of programming and EQing to get it to sound a bit more real



Thanks for the reply,man. Yeah , I understand. I'm using because here where I live the plugins like sd3 are too expensive for me. And to meet some drummers around is very difficult so I try to make some videos using free stuff because it may help someone that is on low budget and wants to upload some content.
Thanks for Your attention,man!


----------



## KJGaruda (Aug 9, 2020)

Sounds good man! 
I've wondered how many free plugins are out there that can get you a good workable sound, I think you've done it!


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Aug 11, 2020)

Zenki_Kouki said:


> Sounds good man!
> I've wondered how many free plugins are out there that can get you a good workable sound, I think you've done it!


Thanks,man!
I like to test them all. Some friends of mine sent me some messages about these so I tried it. Thank You for listening


----------



## conorreich (Aug 20, 2020)

Jobam-Martins said:


> Thanks,man!
> I like to test them all. Some friends of mine sent me some messages about these so I tried it. Thank You for listening


This may be a stupid question, but are you using a midi controller?


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Aug 20, 2020)

conorreich said:


> This may be a stupid question, but are you using a midi controller?


I like to write the midi drums in other programs. There are many tab editors that have midi tracks that You can create drum riffs. So I export it and then I put it in the track where the midi drum plugin is. After that , I create tracks to record and export each part of the drum so I can mix each one separately.


----------



## conorreich (Aug 20, 2020)

Jobam-Martins said:


> I like to write the midi drums in other programs. There are many tab editors that have midi tracks that You can create drum riffs. So I export it and then I put it in the track where the midi drum plugin is. After that , I create tracks to record and export each part of the drum so I can mix each one separately.


Ahhh I'm glad I asked! Thank You!


----------



## Taylord (Aug 30, 2020)

I found this years ago. I think it is really cool and I wonder if they will ever expand on it. Good job!


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Aug 31, 2020)

Taylord said:


> I found this years ago. I think it is really cool and I wonder if they will ever expand on it. Good job!


Thanks,man.
I hope they do. This is a great plugin. Thanks for listening!


----------



## deiv meraki (Nov 30, 2021)

Jobam-Martins said:


> I like to write the midi drums in other programs. There are many tab editors that have midi tracks that You can create drum riffs. So I export it and then I put it in the track where the midi drum plugin is. After that , I create tracks to record and export each part of the drum so I can mix each one separately.


Good job, do you have any suggestion for tab editor software ? cheers


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Dec 6, 2021)

deiv meraki said:


> Good job, do you have any suggestion for tab editor software ? cheers


If I remember , in Tux guitar You can export midi files. You just need to write the drums in order to export it. Also, guitar pro is a very cool option as well.
Some of my friends prefer to write it in the DAW but I never tested it with this plugin. You need to create a midi track to write the notes so the plugin can read it.


----------



## Lax (Dec 8, 2021)

I like mtpowerdrumkit2 and have drummika too, as free drum vst


----------



## DoctorStoner (Dec 15, 2021)

MT2 sounds a lot better than the original EZDrummer even with DFH IMO. Add in some velocity randomization with Reaper or similar and you're sounding really good for home production. I could use a few more cymbals, but it's essentially free!


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 15, 2021)

OH MT power drumkit is perfectly usable for demo's. Great little program if you understand velocities. Sounds a little plastic in the end, but I had the same issue with GGD Aggressive Rock OKW.


----------

